
The maker of AdBlock Plus is also an ally of online advertising - whalabi
https://www.cnet.com/news/five-details-about-adblock-plus-you-should-know-about
======
arvidkahl
The article is hosted on a news site which immediately requests notification
permissions and auto-plays an ad video at full volume. They talk about the
"acceptable ads" program.

I find that quite funny. Their ads on that very site sure are not acceptable
:)

~~~
whalabi
Sorry, bad link. Didn't realise because I block ads :)

------
deg4uss3r
It's okay to show me ads, it's not okay to use those videos/images to track
everything I do for your own profit without my explicit consent.

~~~
beatgammit
And that's why I use uBlock Origin on Firefox. By default it blocks most ads,
which saves me time in trying to figure out which ones are tracking me and
which are just trying to fund the content.

I wish there was a verifiable way to know if an ad is tracking you and
selectively allow those that don't. I have no problem with ads, I _do_ have a
problem with tracking.

~~~
winternett
I actually use both ABP and UBlock at the same time. That way not much gets
through the gates.

------
RenRav
>You can set Adblock Plus to block all ads.

All you need to know really. It sucks that it's on by default though.

